# J'y suis arrivé tant bien que mal



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J' aimerais traduire la phrase suivante: *J'y suis arrivé tant bien que mal.*

Pourrais-je dire: Ci sono arrivato bene o male / con difficoltà ?


----------



## sterrenzio

Dipende da quanto è formale il tuo contesto.
In un contesto piuttosto informale, potresti dire: "bene o male/pur con qualche difficoltà, ci sono riuscito"


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Par exemple: *En haute mer, on dirigea le navire tant bien que mal avec la voilure.*

Source: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/tant_bien_que_mal

Posso dire: In alto mare, guidò la nave bene o male con il vessillo ??


----------



## Ruminante

Mah, a me senza fare alcuna ricerca a priori, sembrerebbe più consono dire "In alto mare, guido' la nave come meglio poteva, con il vessillo". Riguardo alla domanda del _thread_, è il verbo arrivare che è sbagliato, in francese è arriver, ma in italiano diventa "riuscire". Quindi, invece di


> Ci sono arrivato bene o male / con difficoltà


 
dovresti dire "ci sono riuscito, bene o male / con difficoltà".

All'inizio non mi suonava male "ci sono arrivato", ma ora posso dirti che questa locuzione significa piu' che altro "j'ai compris, j'ai pigé"

Ciao! Tante cose


----------



## One1

Ruminante said:


> Mah, a me senza fare alcuna ricerca a priori, sembrerebbe più consono dire "In alto mare, guido' la nave come meglio poteva, con il vessillo". Riguardo alla domanda del _thread_, è il verbo arrivare che è sbagliato, in francese è arriver, ma in italiano diventa "riuscire". Quindi, invece di
> 
> 
> dovresti dire "ci sono riuscito, bene o male / con difficoltà".
> 
> All'inizio non mi suonava male "ci sono arrivato", ma ora posso dirti che questa locuzione significa piu' che altro "j'ai compris, j'ai pigé"
> 
> Ciao! Tante cose



Ma "vessillo" significa bandiera o un drappo che serve da insegna, mentre la voilure in questo contesto credo sia una vela. Perciò 

"In alto mare, guido' la nave alla bene e meglio con la vela"


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Avete ragione, la frase non e' completa. "J'y suis arrivé ..." dipende del contesto. Puo essere "ci sono arrivato" a un posto qualunque o 
"ci sono riuscito" a fare qualcosa.

One1 ha ragione. Mi sono sbagliato: Dobbiamo usare la parola "vela" in questo esempio


----------



## nestore

Per *tant bien que mal*, io direi: *alla meno peggio !

*; )

Nestore


----------



## Necsus

Per _arriver_ in effetti servirebbe un contesto maggiore, comunque suggerirei 'ci sono riuscito/arrivato, *in un modo o* *nell'altro*'.

Anche la frase d'esempio necessiterebbe di maggior contesto, ma in ogni caso un'imbarcazione decisamente non si _guida..._! Posso provare a proporre 'in alto mare è riuscito ad andare a vela, in un modo o nell'altro'.


----------



## patrovytt

Propongo _bene o male ce l'ho fatta_, o mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## nestore

...*in un modo o nell'altro *mi sembra buono.


----------

